# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  как в 1с 8.2. правильно  формировать книги покупок и продаж по НДС?

## наталья37

здравствуйте! я новичок на форуме, может вопрос задаю не в тему - извините!
 делаю НДС в программе, сначала формирую регистрацию с/ф на аванс, затем формирую книгу покупок и кнугу продаж. 62 счета ложатся как нужно, а 76 ав - как попало. особенно книга покупок, т.е. зачет авансов. в чем дело? где искать причину? Спасибо заранее

----------


## AVS300

Попробуйте перед формированием счетов фактур на аванс перепровести документы попорядку (через меню операции - проведение документов).

----------

